# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Julkisen liikenteen aika on ohi muutamassa vuodessa(?)

## Admiral Observer

"Julkisen liikenteen aika on ohi muutamassa vuodessa

Auto 23.10.2014 16:30  Päivitetty 24.10.2014 9:02   

Kolumni
Taneli Heikka  
Kirjoittaja on toimittaja ja väitöskirjaa tekevä vieraileva tutkija American Universityssa, Washington DC:ssä.

Suomesta tulee nyt maailmalle hurja, nuoren naisinsinöörin visio. Kaikki liikennemuodot yhdistetään älykkääksi järjestelmäksi. Liikkuminen ovelta ovelle tapahtuu tilaamalla palveluita älykkäitä liikenneoperaattoreilta.

Ideaa luettiin lehdistä ja levitettiin somessa innokkaasti. Ja onhan visio komea. Kerrankin Suomessa osataan ajatella isosti!

Ehdotuksen ongelma on sen erikoinen asenne yksityisautoiluun. Liikenneinsinööri Sonja Heikkilän mielestä auton omistaminen saattaa tulla kokonaan tarpeettomaksi. Väitän, että käy toisin päin: autojen robotisaatio tekee julkisesta liikenteestä marginaalisen ilmiön muutamassa vuodessa.

Googlen autoa itseohjaava ohjelmisto on valmis 2017. Autonvalmistajat lupaavat, että itsestään kulkevat autot tulevat massamarkkinoille 2020. Siitä ehkä kymmenen vuotta, ja ihmisten ajamien autojen liikkumista yleisillä teillä aletaan rajoittaa vaarallisena.

Työmatkaliikenne mullistuu täysin. Kun kone hoitaa ohjaamisen, autossa voi tehdä työtä, katsella elokuvia, ryypätä tai rakastella. Työmatkaliikenne huomattavasti nykyistä kauempaa tulee houkuttelevaksi  myös paikoista, joihin julkinen liikenne ei yllä nyt eikä luultavasti koskaan.

Koska autot ovat täysin automaattisia, niiden refleksit paljon ihmistä nopeammat ja turvavälit pienemmät, ruuhkat vähenevät. Tiet vetävät 2-4 kertaa suuremman määrän automaattiautoja kuin ihmisen ohjaamia autoja. Yksityisautoilun makuun pääsevät tietysti myös eri syistä kortittomat  lapsista vanhuksiin, sokeista ihmisistä kuuroihin koiriin, jotka omistaja voi lähettää automaattiautolla eläinlääkäriin.

Onko joukkoliikenteellä mitään toivoa? Kai raha- ja ilmastosyyt puhuvat sen puolesta? Eivät yksiselitteisesti. Amerikkalaisen laskelman mukaan joukkoliikenne on 34 kertaa yksityisautoilua kalliimpaa matkattua kilometriä kohden, kun mukaan lasketaan julkiseen liikenteeseen upotetut verovarat. Ilmastonkin kanssa on niin ja näin. Jos ilmastorasitusta mitataan energiankulutuksella kilometriä kohden, ero yksityisautoilun ja julkisen liikenteen välillä on pieni, ja muuttuu yksityisautoilun eduksi, kun energiatehokkaat hybridiautot yleistyvät.

Entä sitten autojen jakaminen? Se toki yleistyy, ja hyvä niin. Jos auton omistaja pitää etätyöpäivän, hän voi lähettää oman automaattiautonsa työmatkaliikenteeseen muiden käyttöön. Houkutus auton omistamiseen ei kuitenkaan katoa. Auton käytön kustannuksista suurin osa on pääomakustannuksia. Auton omistaja voi maksattaa pääomaansa matkahyyryläisillä, ja kun se on maksettu, nauttia itse edullisesta matkanteosta.

Miksi tämä on tärkeää? Siksi, että tulevaisuuden liikenne ei ehkä ole insinöörien pöydällä muotoutuvan suuren suunnitelman tulos. Niin tehtiin 1800-luvulla. Yritettiin suunnitella älykäs ja hirmuisen hintainen järjestelmä, kuten juna- tai metroverkko. Tulevaisuuden liikenteessä äly on autoissa, jotka pystyvät liikkumaan itsestään tyhmän järjestelmän, eli nykyisenkaltaisten maanteiden päällä. Automaattiautot eivät ole riippuvaisia suuresta systeemistä, vaan ne näkevät ympäristön sellaisena kuin se on, ja tekevät ratkaisut itsenäisesti.

Nämä mullistavat uudet keksinnöt tulevat yksityisiltä innovaattoreilta. Ja mikä merkittävintä, uusia keksintöjä tulee muutaman vuoden välein. Jos nyt rakennamme verovaroilla raideverkkoja ja älykkäitä liikennejärjestelmiä kuin suurta sote-uudistusta, järjestelmät ovat luultavasti vanhentuneita ja kelvottomia siinä vaiheessa, kun ne aikanaan valmistuvat.

Kokemuksesta tiedän, että näitä ajatuksia  luottamusta yritysten kykyyn kehityksen ajurina  pidetään Suomessa markkinauskoisten juttuina. Ja tässä tapauksessa ne ovatkin sellaisia. Poimin tietoja tilaisuudesta, jonka markkinaliberaali ajatushautomo Cato-instituutti järjesti Yhdysvaltain kongressissa.

Caton rooliin kuuluu katsoa asiaa yksilönvapauden näkökulmasta. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajien tehtävänä ei kuitenkaan ole moittia näkemystä ideologisesti vääräksi, vaan pureutua asiaperusteisiin. Niiden perusteella vaikuttaa siltä, että liikenne rakentuu tulevaisuudessakin yksityisautojen varaan.

Kirjoittaja on toimittaja ja väitöskirjaa tekevä vieraileva tutkija American Universityssa, Washington DC:ssä."

http://www.hs.fi/autot/a141403830143...1ba73108d6c59d

Lähde toki vain HS, valitan.

----------


## hylje

Amerikan ihmemaasta kaikuu tämän tästä hienoja hehkutuksia yksityisautoilun mahtavasta tulevaisuudesta. Merkittävää tässäkin tapauksessa on lähinnä se, että se kuuluu tänne asti ja vieläpä Hesarin selässä.

Mielivaltaisen älykäs yksityisauto ei pysty kuitenkaan korjaamaan yksityisauton perustavanlaatuisia ongelmia: välitöntä tilankäyttöä ja nopeuden myötä etäisyyksien pidentymisen. Autolle ihanteelliseksi suunniteltu ympäristö ei etäisyyksien takia sovellu käytettäväksi millään muulla kuin autolla. 

Älyautojen innovaatio onkin se, että tälläiseen autolle ihanteelliseksi sorvattuun ympäristöön huonosti soveltuva jalankulku sekä joukkoliikenne voidaan viimein lopettaa tarpeettomana, kun kenelläkään ei ole enää pakottavia syitä olla autoilematta. Köyhät, nuoret ja ajokelvottomat pääsevät automaattitaksilla kulkemaan suurin piirtein kuten oikeatkin kansalaiset.

Älyautoliikenteellä ei ole kovin olennaista vaikutusta kaupunkeihin eli sinne, missä jalankulku ja joukkoliikenne ovat jo nykyisellään käyttökelpoisia elleivät jopa parhaita tapoja liikkua päivittäin. Eihän kaupunkeihin edes mahtuisi kovin montaa autoa enempää kuin nyt, kun katua ylittäviä jalankulkijoita pitää tulevaisuudessakin väistää. Taksiliikenteen osuus matkoista noussee jonkin verran.

----------


## hmikko

Kun suomalainen byrokratia ei muutamassa vuodessa saa aikaan paljon mitään, niin nyt pitäisi kiiruun vilkkaa kuulla Amerikan viisautta ja aloittaa HSL:n alas ajaminen, lopettaa tolkuttoman tyyriiden ratahankkeiden rakentaminen ja vapautta raitiotiet autoille.

----------


## j-lu

Taneli kirjoittaa nyt asiasta, josta ei ymmärrä, eli kaupunkiliikenteestä. Jos nyt Helsingissä olisikin mahdollista lakkauttaa julkinen liikenne, niin miten mahtaa olla oikeissa suurkaupungeissa, joissa maanalaisten linjojen muutamakymmentuhantinen tuntikapasiteetti on pari kertaa päivässä kokonaan käytössä? Montako kaistaa tarvitaan, että edes robottiautoutopiassa kyetään kuljettamaan vastaavat määrät ihmisiä? Niinpä. Ei pystytä, jos yksi ihminen vie henkilöauton verran tilaa kaupungista. Ei ainakaan ilman, että harvennetaan kaupunkia. 

Heikan idea ei ole mitään muuta kuin toisen maailmansodan jälkeisten henkilöautoutopioiden uudelleen lämmittelyä. Ei tule toimimaan tälläkään kertaa, vaikken vähääkään epäile, etteikö Yhdysvalloissa (ja luultavasti myös Suomessa) yritettäisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kolumnin logiikka perustuu lopussa kirjoitettuun väärän väittämään siitä, että liikenne rakentuu yksityisautoiluun. Ei rakennu kaupungeissa, ja kaupungistuminen on etenevä kehitys kaikkialla maailmassa.

Auto- ja öljyteollisuuden unelma on maaseudun ja kaupungin sekasikiö, jossa maankäytön tehokkuus on niin alhainen, että sinne mahtuu autoja yhtä paljon kuin ihmisiä. Markkinatalous ei kuitenkaan johda tällaiseen autoalan onnelaan, vaan mahdollisimman tehokkaaseen maankäyttöön. Eikä siinä asiassa vaikuta se, perustuuko auton äly ihmisen, tietokoneen vai hevosen aivoihin. Näistä viimeinen on ainoa toimiva robottiauto.

Täällä on eri ketju robottiautoista, mutta tulkoon nyt tässä mainituksi yksi asia, jonka professori Alf Rehn mainitsi eilen TraFi:n Liikenteen tila 2015 -tapahtuman esitelmässään. Googlen robottiauto ei vielä pärjää edes vesisateessa. Lunta ei ole mietittykään, koska eihän sellaista ole Californiassa. Tämä kommentti nyt vain siksi, että tämänkin ketjun aloituskolumnissa robottiautoa vakuuteltiin Google-autolla.

Ilman mainintaa Google-autosta kolumni on kuin suoraan 1960-luvulta. Amerikasta oppia silloin hakeneet Suomen ensimmäiset liikenneinsinöörit tiesivät, miten joukkoliikenne ja pyöräily loppuvat parin kymmenen vuoden kuluessa. Ainoa asiaa jarruttava tekijä oli Suomen vaurastuminen, jonka tahti hillitsi tavoitetta siitä, että kaikilla suomalaisilla on auto.

Antero

----------

